# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kombësia e njeriut të zemrës

## rina_yll_polar

ej shqipetare degjoni....... per nje lidhje serioze preferoni te keni te dashur nje shqiptar(e) apo nje te huaj....pres pergjigjhet tuaja....ciaooooo

----------


## BlEdIi

120% Shqiptare!
Ku kalohet jeta me keta qe kame une ketu,keta nuk krahasohen as me derrin se atij i haet mishi po keta jane si deve.

----------


## arkl

Nuke egzistone race qe se kame kaluar ne dore por per serioze:VETEM VAJZE SHQIPETAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEE

----------


## Arjeta

Shqiptar dhe vetem shqiptar.....hihiihihih

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

ehehe bukur pergjigja Danimarka..  :shkelje syri: 

...edhe une Shqiptare...por....po te bije ne Dashuri me ndonje vajz te huaj....si i thone (DASHURIA NUK PYET)  :perqeshje: 

~LATERZ~  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Enkela B.

shqiptarrrr

----------


## malli

Dashuria nuk njeh rrace, shqiptar apo i huaj mjafton te jete njeri i mire dhe te mirekuptohesh me njeri - tjetrin.Kohet e fundit ke frike te dashurohesh me shqipptar se perfundon prositute, spo flas per te gjithe he.
ciao  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlondiE_18

kurse une votova per "shqiptar por qe jeton jashte shtetit"... :shkelje syri:

----------


## CuniRr.Bardhyl

hahahahhha ju qekeni atdhetar te flakt. Nuk pranoni as nje lloj rrace apo fe te ndryshme e?! :P Per ju cunat shqiptar; "EVERY HOLE IS A GOAL" hahahahahaha

----------


## CuniRr.Bardhyl

ska si femnat shqiptare, ju kena si shpirt te gjithave pa perjashtim. me respekt nga CuniRrugesBardhyl

----------


## rina_yll_polar

flm per komlimentin e dim qe jemi si shpirt dhe e dim qe vetem shqipetaret ja mbledhin juve se me te huajat talleni içik si shm nejse.edhe una them shq.edhe pse jan içik si teper xheloz,nevrik,...por prap si prap s ka si rraca jote.....  ju puth    rin@@@@@@@@@@@...... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bledari

shqipetareeeeeeeeee edhe pike mos e zgjasni me.

----------


## Tironce4Life

Shqiptar, k'to t'hujt jan rrac e keqe lol

----------


## Charmedgal

Urm, une votova per shqiptar por nese me pelqene shume dhe ishte i huaj nuk do te ishte problem.

Elda

----------


## Gangsta_zone

O tironce4life po qeke dreq ti mi po ku te shkoj menja per kete teme anyway ene une shqiptar(e) se kto shqiptaret qe rrine ne vend te huaj kane dalldis shume. Ene kisha i pytje ku rri ti tironce???????????????????????????

----------


## Zonjusha

shqipetar dhe pike  pastaj i huaji i huja mbetet gjithmone ska si  rracen tende  :buzeqeshje: 
pershendetej per te gjitheeeeeeeeeeeeee zonjusha

----------


## tironsiiiii

shqiptare puro dhe kalume puros

----------


## Drenushi

Tek ne ne Kosove ne trevat e Dukagjinit ekziston nje shprehje:

"Kur ta marrresh gruan duhet te kesh me te nje FE dhe nje DHE"
nisur nga kjo as qe mund te me shkoj mendja te marr nje joshqiptare, dhe fundja asnje femer ne bote ste kenaq dhe se ka nhrohtesine shpirterore si shqiptaret, kur vie puna tek femrat jam shume nacionalist... :shkelje syri:  

Ju dua me pak se dje e me shume se neser...
Drenushi

----------


## PaMeLaA

shqiptar puro biles

----------


## Bes_UK

Ne here te pare pershendes te gjithe dhe jeni te mrekullushem. Dhe une per veten time Shqiptaret as topi nuk e luan si gjaku i shqiptarit nuk ka kund gjith te mirat.

Me respekt nga Bes_UK

----------

